# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  ALVA, jolie minette très câline, FIV +, à parrainer

## Darlow

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ALVA
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 ALVA est à adopter dans la Sarthe (72) avec contrat d'adoption et suivi. 

Elle attend une famille sérieuse qui fera très attention à elle contrairement à ce qu'elle a vévu jusqu'à maintenant... Comme Tara, Alva s'est retrouvée à la rue suite à l'expulsion de ses maîtres de leur logement selon les témoignages recueillis. 

Très zen, toute douce et mignonne, calme et équilibrée, joueuse, elle fera votre bonheur et vous ferez le sien si vous aimez les gros câlins. Alva ronronne très fort et cela dès qu'elle nous voit arriver. 

Elle est joueuse et adore le tunnel.

Si vous désirez la voir, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter pour un rendez-vous :auchatzen@gmail.com

Pour plus de photos de la belle Alva: https://www.facebook.com/Association...47394708686354


Une pré-visite et une post-visite chez l'adoptant seront à prévoir. Un contrat d'adoption sera signé entre l'association et l'adoptant qui s'acquittera des frais d'adoption d'un montant de 120  et s'engagera à donner des nouvelles du chat très régulièrement :-)



_Bon à savoir : nos chats à adopter vivent actuellement en famille, ils sont sociabilisés et éduqués. Si vous adoptez l'un d'eux, vous libérez une place pour en sauver un autre. Les frais d'adoption ne remboursent pas la totalité des frais engagés pour le chat, ils contribuent à aider l'association qui ne vit que grâce aux bénévoles et aux dons des particuliers. Nos chats sont adoptables uniquement dans la Sarthe avec contrat et suivi._

----------


## Darlow

J'aimerais bien une famille pour me câliner...  :Smile:

----------


## Darlow

UP pour la câline Alva!

----------


## Darlow



----------


## Darlow

UP pour Alva! Il n'y a pas d'amateurs de chats câlins dans le coin?

----------


## Darlow

Alva cherche toujours une famille.

----------


## Darlow



----------


## Darlow

Elle est super mignonne, et elle voudrait trouver une famille...

----------


## Darlow

Toujours personne pour Alva?

----------


## Darlow

Toujours personne pour la douce Alva?

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là!

----------


## Darlow

Personne pour cette merveille?  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow

J'attends ma famille pour la vie...

----------


## Darlow

La douce Alva attend encore sa famille...

----------


## Darlow

Toujours à l'adoption.

----------


## Darlow

Je n'intéresse personne?  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là...  :Frown:

----------


## Sydolice

C'est triste, ces posts où il n'y a que celui qui l'a crée pour converser tout seul !
Alva est fort jolie, quelqu'un va forcément la remarquer.

----------


## Darlow

Oui je confirme, c'est triste, je me sens un peu seule sur le post, merci d'intervenir!  ::

----------


## Darlow

Up pour Alva!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là!

----------


## Darlow



----------


## Darlow

Toujours à l'adoption, la belle et douce Alva!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là! Il lui faut une famille!
Il y a d'autres chats dehors, ça devient une vraie galère de trouver de la place chez la présidente, et les FA ne se bousculent pas....

----------


## Darlow



----------


## Darlow

Toujours à l'adoption!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là!  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow

Elle est où ma nouvelle famille?  :Frown:

----------


## Annabelle27

UP pour cette poupée, ça se voit qu'elle est câline et douce ! UP, UP, UP !!! Pour Alva !  ::

----------


## Darlow

Alors? Elle est où la nouvelle famille d'Alva?!  ::

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là!  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow

Toujours à l'adoption...  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow



----------


## Darlow

Personne pour Alva?  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow



----------


## Darlow

Toujours là!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours personne pour Alva!  :Frown:

----------


## auchatzen

Une vidéo d'Alva pendant sa convalescence  ::

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là!  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours personne pour la douce Alva!  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Alva attend toujours sa famille pour la vie...

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là, la jolie Alva!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours là!

----------


## Darlow

::

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours à l'adoption!  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

::

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

La jolie Alva est toujours à l'adoption...  :Frown:

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Joyeux Noël, jolie Alva!  ::

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Alva n'est plus à l'adoption, car son FIV s'est déclaré.
Il est maintenant possible de la parrainer.

----------


## Darlow

J'ai un message d'erreur lorsque j'essaie de modifier le 1er message.

ALVA était à l'adoption dans la Sarthe (72), mais son FIV s'est déclaré et elle n'est pas en grande forme.
La présidente va donc la garder chez elle, et nous cherchons des parrainages pour Alva.

----------


## Darlow

Qui veut parrainer Alva?

----------


## Darlow

::

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Qui veut parrainer la douce Alva?  :Smile:

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

::

----------


## Darlow

UP!

----------


## Darlow

Pas de parrains/marraines pour la gentille Alva?

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Personne pour parrainer Alva?

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Toujours à la recherche de parrains/marraines.

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up

----------


## auchatzen

Malheureusement, Alva nous a quittés après deux mois et demi de lutte contre la maladie...

----------


## Darlow

Oh, quelle tristesse...  :Frown:

----------

